# HCG reconstitute



## John Ziegler (Jul 25, 2020)

View attachment 10293


if what you have is this kind on the left of the picture (small vial of powder or tablet marked 5000)

inject 1 ml of bac water in the 5000 vial then use the charted measures on the right


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 25, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> View attachment 10293
> 
> 
> if what you have is this kind on the left of the picture (small vial of powder or tablet marked 5000)
> ...



Sounds right!
Just don't inject the water
Directly into the powder,


----------

